# Desktop speakers for the office



## Overtone (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope this is a good subforum to ask. Has anyone tried some desktop speakers that they've really liked? I have some cheap Creative ones and am considering an upgrade. At the same time, I do have other people working in the next room over (but most of the time not), so I'm not gonna be listening very loud. I'm looking for something where the instruments sound a little more lifelike, with a nice clear sound and more separation than the average desktop speaker. 

I've tried the Audioengine A2+ (back when they were $200, not $250!) and thought they were pretty great for their size. They definitely have an overpoweringly full low-mids, though. I'm thinking since it's work something more airy and flatter. 

The other prereqs are that they can't be too big and they have to be self powered. Might be tough...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 6, 2015)

Try some of the small powered studio monitors?


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 7, 2015)

Quested HM415 - Active - Single - Vintage King Audio - You will need a pair for a proper stereo image. They could also work as a barricade against angry coworkers. 

In all seriousness, what is your budget?


----------



## Promit (Jan 7, 2015)

Something like the M-Audio AV30 or Alesis Elevate 3, maybe? Very compact powered monitor type speakers. Or the MAudio BX-5 is an easy one to find if you don't mind slightly larger.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 7, 2015)

The big question is: in the nearfield or not? I've used all of the following: Quad 12L actives; Equator D5; Genius something (basically, the US$50 precursors to this). But always in the nearfield.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 7, 2015)

Good questions guys!

It is nearfield. If i'm sitting in my chair and hold a drumstick I can just touch both speakers. They're about 2.5 drumsticks away (lol), and I have a centered seating position. 

Budget: Ideally something like $200-300 but I could go higher. Also if there's something that's still pretty decent for under $100 I'd take it!

Preferred sound: This is the hard part. Ideally it should sound very clear, balanced and natural even at low volume. Also, anything where the sound travels really fare (like the way the Bose wave radio is deigned) is a negative. 

I'll be checking out the recs, thank you guys!


----------



## Overtone (Jan 7, 2015)

Promit said:


> Something like the M-Audio AV30 or Alesis Elevate 3, maybe? Very compact powered monitor type speakers. Or the MAudio BX-5 is an easy one to find if you don't mind slightly larger.



The first two are both interesting! I think 5'' driver speakers might take up too much space, and I'm trying to avoid anything that's just a 2'' driver so if these sound good they'd probably be perfect.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone tried the Mackie CR3/CR4? Pretty affordable, and better rated than M-Audio on amazon.


----------



## Itchyman (Jan 9, 2015)

If you can spend this much, Adam A3X's are awesome for desktop use.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 9, 2015)

Itchyman said:


> If you can spend this much, Adam A3X's are awesome for desktop use.



Those are gorgeous, and the idea of something with a ribbon tweeter has been really appealing, but that is definitely outside of the budget. Good suggestion nonetheless.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Try some of the small powered studio monitors?



This. When I wanna blast stuff out in my room loudly, I just use my Lexicon Alpha interface with Numark NM-5 powered monitors. They do the job quite well. The monitors were only $90 and have a 3 band eq on the back to help you tune them to the room. I just leave them on flat eq, but as I said you can tune them to whatever room you're recording in.

On flat eq, they have a LOT of punch, power, and clarity for movies and games.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm gonna try the Micca PB42X and see how it goes. My main concern is that they'll be on the larger side. But it's a good price right now and involves minimal adapter/cable fuss, plus I'm hoping that maybe as "bookshelf speakers" rather than monitors maybe they'll be a little less fatiguing and have a more interesting soundstage, and less sensitive to placement.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 14, 2015)

These things look comically oversized sitting on my desk. Gonna have to do some test listening to see if it's even worth rearranging things so they have a place to sit.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 15, 2015)

They sound pretty good. At $100 I definitely recommend them for anyone who needs a speaker setup for a small/medium room. The sound actually carries really far, so perhaps more than that. I do find the sound to be much more neutral than the A2's. I just have to see if they'll be visually distracting to me or annoying to my coworkers (so far so good, tho). 

Thanks for the recs guys, I'm glad I wasn't overlooking anything like the Bose companions or whatever.


----------

